
Who Killed James I? - benbreen
http://www.historytoday.com/alastair-bellany-and-thomas-cogswell/who-killed-james-i
======
buserror
On a side note, I clicked the 'subscribe' button to check that offer of £5 for
3 issues. It looks legit, but the 'interesting' bit is that you are forced to
use a direct debit to get that offer.

Yeah, right, I'm so going to setup a direct debit (presumably auto-renewable)
for 5 quid...

Now I would have subscribed, after my cheap demo 3 issues, and possibly (and
perhaps likely) bought a yearly subscription afterward, but now that I've seen
that rather questionable trick, I won't.

------
EwanG
Possibly no one (according to this account), but the rumors that Charles I may
have been involved made it much easier to behead him 20 years later.

------
dboreham
aka James vi

